# Prestige sizes!???



## verona1016 (Jul 3, 2011)

Have you seen one of those in person? If not I'd recommend seeing if you can before buying. I brought one to my saddle fitter to try out having not tried out any other Prestige saddles before and she was shocked that that saddle was a Prestige. Lower quality all around than she has ever seen in a Prestige saddle.


----------



## LiveJumpLove (Dec 29, 2012)

Yes I am getting the saddle on a trial before I decide to buy  I just wanted to know about seat sizeing, what was your experience with the seat size? Do they seem to be on the smaller or bigger side or just a normal sizeing?  thanks!!


----------



## verona1016 (Jul 3, 2011)

I tried the 17" and found it to be pretty true to size. I fit a 16.5" in some brands and probably would have been OK in a 16.5" for this saddle if they made it, but I don't think I'd really fit in a 16"


----------

